# hello!



## Coartney

anyone on here from babycrowd? lol 

coartney


----------



## KX

Nope but welcome xx


----------



## HB

Theres a couple who's posted in the where did you hear about us bit saying babycrowd... i think!!!

Sure more will be having a nose in time!!

(spread the word! lol!!)

Welcome to BabyandBump

HayleyB xox


----------



## Coartney

thanks, thats where i saw the link in one of the topics on there when i was posting, just hoping a couple of the other girls came too .. lol


----------

